# Moldy Delivery



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Got my first shipment in today, wouldn't ya know they look like this...

View attachment 6925


View attachment 6926


What should I do? Will they infect my other gars?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

more...
View attachment 6927


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

1) take pictures IN FOCUS 

2) contact vendor - they should make good


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you contacted the seller???

You could just wipe it off and smoke away, but I would see what the seller's response was first. Good luck.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

I just had a mold issue. I took all the bands off the gars and wiped them all down. Use a new papertowel for each cigar. Then put them into a different box. I smoked a couple of them and they tasted fine.. They have been resting for about a week now in a humi-pouch. I checked them last night and no new mold has formed so I put the humi-pouch with the cigars in it back into the winecoolidor. 

I would check with the vendor though. Maybe you will get lucky and they will send you new ones and tell you to keep those. Then perform the above measures and wait for the new ones. Keep us posted. Good Luck!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> 1) take pictures IN FOCUS
> 
> 2) contact vendor - they should make good


Sorry, my camera does not take close up pictures. I wiped them down and put them in a tupperware-dor. I contacted the seller, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Ermo said:


> Sorry, my camera does not take close up pictures. I wiped them down and put them in a tupperware-dor. I contacted the seller, I'll keep you guys posted.


just bustin' your chops a little. 

hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Got my first shipment in today, wouldn't ya know they look like this...
> 
> View attachment 6925
> 
> ...


Are these the only cigars purchased or just the moldy samples from boxes? I personally would not care for a box that was stored in an over humidified environment regardless of whether the others had mold or not. This may be just the only visible indicator of improper storage in general. The other factors such as temp may not be obvious. I consider them all infected if just one has mold. I have returned boxes and cabs for much less than your pics indicate. Your vendor should take care of you, and I would ask for compensation to cover return shipping and inconvenience. Now, if they did, by chance, let you hold on to them AND sent replacements (unlikely), I'd put them at the top of the smoking order.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Ouch; man, that really blows they are covered in mold;especially those particular cigars. 

To me I would have difficulty smoking something that had mold on it even after whiping it off. I suppose if you can get past that they will probably not taste different from what I've heard.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I would definitely send them back if they are part of a box purchase. Like Scott said send the entire box back, not just a moldy cigar. Be sure and contact them first before shipping back. In the future don't wipe them down before sending back.:2


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Moglman said:


> Are these the only cigars purchased or just the moldy samples from boxes? I personally would not care for a box that was stored in an over humidified environment regardless of whether the others had mold or not. This may be just the only visible indicator of improper storage in general. The other factors such as temp may not be obvious. I consider them all infected if just one has mold. I have returned boxes and cabs for much less than your pics indicate. Your vendor should take care of you, and I would ask for compensation to cover return shipping and inconvenience. Now, if they did, by chance, let you hold on to them AND sent replacements (unlikely), I'd put them at the top of the smoking order.


:tpd: Dont get stuck with those !


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

BP22 said:


> Have you contacted the seller???
> 
> You could just wipe it off and smoke away, but I would see what the seller's response was first. Good luck.


Some merchants deliberately store their cigars in an extra humid environment prior to shipping.

Seriously, you can wipe off the mold, store the sticks in a drier environment (RH 60%-65%) and they should be good to go. I'v done this befre many times. Now if you're worried about heat exposure as well, then consider freezing your cigars.

It wouldn't hurt to let the merchant know as well.

:w


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Ouch-particularly painful considering the quality of gars. any good merchant merchant will rectify the problem. if they dont, just dont use them ever again. whatever you do-DONT report them to trading standards


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

When I receive a box that is moldy or otherwise "not right", the question that always crosses my mind is _"what conditions did these cigars experience and for how long to create the condition that I'm seeing?"_

While there are those who will always return cigars deemed "damaged" and those who will do their best to make use of the cigars, the best guides are your own senses and observation based on experience.

For example, dressed boxes with cigars that have touches of mold are probably not an issue. However, dressed boxes with moldy cigars and that have an inner paper liner that is wrinkled, discolored or moldy/mildewy suggests sub-optimal conditions might have persisted for an undesirable length of time. Cracked or slightly split feet are not necessarily an issue. If you see multiple cracked or burst heads or barrels though, I'd be concerned. Keep in mind that what you're seeing or smelling is the end result of the accumulated exposure the cigars have experienced. Although certain minimal conditions are needed to initiate damage (beetle hatching, mold growth) conditions might persist well beyond these minimums of time, temperature, or humidity.

A touch of mold is something almost everyone will encounter at some time. If the box and cigars do not smell musty, do not feel wet to the hand, do not show exessive warping of the top lid and have pristine paper liner, the chances of having cigars that perform well is pretty good if you wipe them with a soft cloth and let them dry out.

Be aware of your vendor's policies. Establish a good relationship and exercise some discretion. Ask here, as you have done. If you pay attention and are prudent in your reactions, then things will always turn out for the better.

Here is a box of Bolivar Coronas Juniors I recently received. They had suffered what I would describe as significant mold attack and were not salvageable. I contacted my vendor and that same day I had a replacement box coming via 2-Day Fedex. I returned the box (my offer) and was credited for return shipping.

Wilkey


----------



## jelizalde (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree with those that say everything will be fine if you wipe them down. Past problems w/my humidor have left me w/moldy cigars. I found that by wiping them down they smoke and taste just fine. A lil mold never hurt nobody:hn


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Hell yes. I just lick it off just like a good shot of penicillin. Smoke away!



MoTheMan said:


> Some merchants deliberately store their cigars in an extra humid environment prior to shipping.
> 
> Seriously, you can wipe off the mold, store the sticks in a drier environment (RH 60%-65%) and they should be good to go. I'v done this befre many times. Now if you're worried about heat exposure as well, then consider freezing your cigars.
> 
> ...


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Only mold problem I've experienced so far was with an NC -- an H. Upmann Corona Major in tube, and of course I didn't open the tube to inspect it till I got home.

I isolated it from the rest of my stock, then I just wiped it down, watched it for a while, then smoked it. Not a problem.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn this thread has got me worried. I have a box that should arrive hopefully early this week.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

This thread had me checking out my stash for mold last night and sure enough, I had a little bit growing on a box of Boli CJ's and a touch on a couple of Boli RC's in my coolador. I guess I need to cut down on the RH a bit. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

The pictures are not great but it looks like plume instead of mold.
:2


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> This thread had me checking out my stash for mold last night and sure enough, I had a little bit growing on a box of Boli CJ's and a touch on a couple of Boli RC's in my coolador. I guess I need to cut down on the RH a bit. Thanks for the post.


Glad some good came of it!!

Plume is evenly distributed, this was big patches of white mold on select cigars only, one would think if they were in the same box they would all have plume.

No response from the vendor yet, but I will keep you updated.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Ouch, that sucks E. I know you were anxiously awaiting those!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That mold on those Partis is minor.
Wipe it off.
Smoke away.
My Aristocrat is packed so tight that the cigars in the boxes towards the back, near the humidification system were getting slight signs of mold.
I figured as a solution, I could either rotate them once in a while or better yet, shove the back boxes in zip lock bags, with the opening partially closed and to the front.
No more mold.
As for the few cigars that showed the signs, cleaned them, smoked some, others tucked away for the future and all is fine.

Those Bolivars posted later, that is a different ball of wax.
Wouldn't catch me near those at all.
Those you definitely want to send back.


----------



## thinhouse (Feb 19, 2006)

I had the same problem with some SLR DC's. So I wrote them a note and here is the reply they sent. Not sure if this is true, maybe someone here knows more.

Regarding the mold I need to explain you that moldy is not a bad
thing. It's the 2nd maturation process of the Cuban cigar when
humidity is adequate. It's like cheese, it evolves. Just clean up the
cigars carefully with a dry cloth and put them into a humidor for
several days, better for a week. After that I believe you will surely
enjoy smoking these cigars!

If you have any concerns please don't hesitate to contact us.
Have a nice day!
-- 
Warm regards,
Xxxxx Xxxxxx


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Just out curiosity....most vendors claim to "inspect" before they ship. Did you ask them to not "open the box" ?


----------



## Smokem94 (Mar 18, 2005)

No one mentioned it but looking at the pics, the consistency in the size of the cigars looks really suspect? Are all 3 PSD4's in the one pic???? If so, you have more than a mold problem.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you take a close up of the caps? That Cohiba towards the cap is pretty funny shaped. Most habanos usually have a more "square" looking transition, and these sticks look pretty rounded.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

The size difference and stuff is just the camera angle, they're legit, but....

I never heard back from the vendor so rather than chance it I decided to destroy all of the cigars. One by one.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

If its hairy looking its mold..Crystal like speckles the its plume..Take a light new paint brush or something like it and brush it off..make sure to brush out the box to get rid of any microscopic mold as well. Mold happens from venders..Happened to me a few times..they are good now..


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

I received a 5-pack of Montecristos where 3 of the 5 had white spots like the ones pictured, but they were smaller and fewer. The majority of the spots were on or very close to the cap. Definately wasn't plume as they only covered about 1% of the cigar. I just wiped them off with a cloth moistened with distilled water. Smoked one the next day and it tasted like heaven  Smoked the other 2 a week later and had no issues. I checked them every day to see if any mold was reforming and they always looked fine.


----------

